# in Hospital



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gifTo My MLS friends, 
This is to let you all know that I have spent the last 9 days in the local hospital. 
Was experiencing extreme tiredness, etc. I have a bit of a hart failure, Just came home yesterday afternoon. Got exactly no rest last night. 
Many pains, etc. 
Prayers needed. The hospitals here are not the greatest but my totala $$for the stay was less than one night in the US. So a trade off. But much stays the same (food is terrable) 
This is still my home away from home, 
Roland


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

Glad you're home at least. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Roland, 

Hope you are feeling better. Sorry to hear about your hospital stay, but glad you are back home. 

Nine days in a hospital is ten days too long. 'Specially for one of the good guys like you. 

Please keep us posted. Hope to see you at next years BTS. 

Jim & Becky


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

Hope you are feeling better! Hospitals are not my idea of fun. You will be in are prayers.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Het Rollie, 
Hope your feeling better  I remember all the nights you were on chat before I went into hibernation, but now I'm back. Get better soon and I hope to yak with you in chat again !!! Hospitals no where are fun /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Rocky


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Prayers are for you, Roland.... Rest easy and yes, the hospitals in other parts for the World are a bit "different" than in the Western World. 

Been there, done that....


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland 
Sorry to hear about you little jaunt to the hospital. Rest, relax and get well soon. 
Looking forward to seeing you next June at the BTS. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you. 

John Corradini


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

Our prayers are with you. 
Hopefully you are able to eat that nice fresh "alive till you pick it out" fish you were telling me about. 

Tommy, Jacque and Grace 
Rio Gracie


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Best of luck!! 
Definitely agree, a hospital stay, regardless of how long, is NO fun!! 
Although, I gotta admit, while I was in, for 10 days, the food wasn't too bad! 
Still, nothing beats a good home cooked meal! 
Anyway, hope you're back in action in short order.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Roland, Like everyone else suggested Get well soon. Will think of you druing Vespers.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

You are always in Jackie and my prayers, 'cause you are a #1 good guy. Rest, take life slow, and get better! Pay attention to what the doctors say!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 
All good wishes and hopes for you! Fingers crossed and everything else. You are a great guy and you need to take care of yourself and do whatever it takes to get better! 
Get well soon! 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Roland, take whatever steps to get back to health, your in our prayers. We except to see you again at next years BTS.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Our prayers are with you Roland, as are our best wishes for a full and complete recovery. As others have said, rest, follow your doctor's advice, take your meds, and give yourself a chance to heal.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care Roland, we have the next BTS to look forwards to. 
Rod


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there Roland....and jump into chat when you're feeling better. Thinking about ya... Get better soon.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Roland, 

Have a speedy recovery, and get well soon 

chuckger


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

UPDATE 
had Dr apt today (Monday 22nd) 
Taken off of infection meds. 
Blood pressures normal (for me) 
pluse rate still high (need to get under 100) 
Blood suger still high but coming down. 
So the Pneumonia seems to be doing ok. Now just need to get the old ticker stronger. Could hardly get up to my room after seening Dr. 
Good part, I was able to get about 4hours sleep last night. and about one and a half this after noon. 
Got absoultly no sleep on Fri night trying to find a position that wouldnt cause pain./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. 
Roland 
P.S. Don't go back to Dr. for 4 weeks unless of another problem.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care, Roland!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Roland. Yout got to get better as soon as possible./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif The longer you stay in the hosiptal the higher the possibility you are gona catch something /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

Hospitals are not the healthyist places in the world./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Why do you think they wear those masks over thier mouth and nose./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Statistics show that 10 our of every 9 people in a hospital are sick /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 09/22/2008 8:42 AM
Roland. Yout got to get better as soon as possible./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> The longer you stay in the hosiptal the higher the possibility you are gona catch something /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif" border=0> 
Hospitals are not the healthyist places in the world./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 
Why do you think they wear those masks over thier mouth and nose./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> 
Statistics show that 10 our of every 9 people in a hospital are sick /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0> 




When you get the bill you will know why they wear that mask!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you and wish you all the best and a speedy recovery. Jon


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Roland, hope you continue to improve. God speed.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland....so how are you doing????


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

To Mike and others interested, 
Doing fair, have been having major problems with anxiety, not much sleep most of the time and have not eaten much of anything for the last 10 days, nothing tastes good to me, lost 25 lbs tho. Got some pills from the Dr. yesterday and did have a better night but too soon to tell long term. 
PB is OK, pulse is down, but still have a hight blood sugar. Am really feeling like a nut case and seem to keep Linda up bad hours trying to help me. 
Heat gets to me so don't go out much (wouldn't help being in Ca. as we don't have air con in the house.) 
Any and all prayers and thoughts are needed. I don't want to leave here as Linda's work is very important. And with no job for her could not go back into the house and make the payments. 
Roland


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland - sorry to hear you're still not up to snuf. Are you on insulin? Perhaps the type/dose needs adjusting. There are different insulins for different conditions and times of day. Some are fast acting but short lived (for mealtimes), while others (meant for overnight) act more like a time-release capsule and act over longer periods. Perhaps changing your dose and using different types at different times would get the blood sugar under control.


----------

